# Winter fly fishing



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

Hey everyone I am pretty new to salt water fishing and fly fishing and I am looking for some advice. 

The past few years my wife and I have snowbirded in PCB. Last year I got out and fished the big bay after launching out of Burnt Mill Creek. This year we are coming down again for 3 months and I plan on fishing and house hunting.

So anyways I plan on bringing my 5wt rod with and am curious if the winter reds and trout can be taken on flies and if so which ones should I be bringing with.

Thanks for any replies, can't wait to get out of this hell hole called Illinois and move to your great state.
~JOE~


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Haha, I know the feeling man. I moved here from Wisconsin & have no regrets. 

Winter time fly fishing over here in Pensacola for redfish is GREAT. However, I generally only take the fly rod out at night, to 3 Mile Bridge. Sight casting at bull reds cruising through the lights throughout the night is, in my opinion, one of the most effective ways to target them during the fall & winter months. 

I wish I could offer you some advice for targeting redfish & trout over in the Panama City Beach, but unfortunately I have never fly fished over that way! Good luck house hunting man, & I hope you get on some fish!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Bring all of em. The power plant canal (Warren Bayou?) isn't too far from Burnt Mill, catch and release only in the winter because they stack up in there.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

Yes I'm familiar with that canal. I recently purchased a Hobie Revo 13 that I will be bringing with so getting to the canal shouldn't be a problem. 

As I posted I am super new to fly fishing and so far I only own like 10 flies that I use to catch panfish. Can you be more specific about types of flies that I should be looking for?
~JOE~


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Google "flies for redfish, seatrout". If you're going to buy, there's a few companies that'll sell a assortment pack with the type of flies you'd want. Weighted is bottom fishing, anything else mid to surface fishing. Basically minnow and shrimp patterns.
If you're tying, even better, now you can make the same in different colors, sizes.
Example: http://www.orvis.com/p/redfish-spec...MI3ub6-trS1gIVDCa9Ch0S2wfOEAkYASABEgJ_NfD_BwE

I'd ask this in the fly fishing section too.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

Ok thanks I'll post it over there.
~JOE~


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Go to Old Florida Outfitters along 30A in Watercolor. It's a legitimate fly shop in one of the most ridiculously pretentious resorts in our area. They will get you going in the right direction.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Is a 5W rod enough?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

With a really good drag reel and 100yds. of backing, marginal. Ok ( not great ) for specs and really too light for reds. The main reasons being the size of the flies ( ex. weighted Clouser patterns ) and wind both will usually require at least a 7-8 weight rod.


----------

